# Another "I hate that ad" thread



## car (29 May 2006)

I'll sum it up...

"use clonfolic acid or your baby will get spina bifida, and oh yeah, I use it ALL the time because I have sex a lot and 50% of babies are unplanned .. giggle giggle"

if youve heard it, you know the one Im on about.  

This isnt a rant about health warnings, the risks involved with not taking  clonfolic acid, people taking clonfolic acid all the time, people who have a lot of sex or even the 50% of us who arent supposed to be here.  I just HATE that ad.

rant over.


----------



## bazermc (29 May 2006)

HATE that ad to.....it just encourages unprotected sex

although i hate all ads on radio....apart that recent one for mcdonalds with whacker asking people if they are starting and that he will bring the pain costs feck all to make but is still brilliant


----------



## ninsaga (29 May 2006)

Oh the one on the radio that goes "HEADACHE, HEADACHE, HEADACHE "...
brilliant add camaign cause it gives me one just listening to it


----------



## Betsy Og (30 May 2006)

car said:
			
		

> I'll sum it up...
> 
> "use clonfolic acid or your baby will get spina bifida, and oh yeah, I use it ALL the time because I have sex a lot and 50% of babies are unplanned .. giggle giggle"


 
Is it not just folic acid?? Never heard of CLONfolic acid (or is that the product name). At least a worthy point to it.

Whereas that Fanta "bambucha" sh*te is simply annoying.


----------



## car (30 May 2006)

I might be wrong, but Im sure the ad says [broken link removed] which would refer to the product rather then a health warning.  



> At least a worthy point to it.


If it was a health warning from the dept of health on the benefits of taking _folic acid_, I would see the worthiness of it.  I think thats the bit that annoys me most, its a pharmaceutical companying  preying on health fears to sell their product.  Not worthy to me.


----------



## ClubMan (30 May 2006)

Where people are particularly annoyed or offended by a specific advertisement then they really should do something constructive about it like making a complaint to the company in question and/or the ASAI.


----------



## Markjbloggs (30 May 2006)

Are there limits to the amount of advertising allowed on TV - it seems to me that there are more frequent and longer ad breaks than there used to be, even the BBC has to have 2-3 self-promotion ads between each program.  TV3 seems to be the worst - movies are unwatchable as a result.  We seem to be heading down the American road here, with a 2 minute ad break in every 5 minutes of programming.  

Before anyone makes the obvious point, yes they do generate revenue and create more stations, but surely it is a quality vs. quantity issue.

I hate all ads, by the way.


----------



## CCOVICH (31 May 2006)

Markjbloggs said:
			
		

> Are there limits to the amount of advertising allowed on TV - it seems to me that there are more frequent and longer ad breaks than there used to be, even the BBC has to have 2-3 self-promotion ads between each program. TV3 seems to be the worst - movies are unwatchable as a result. We seem to be heading down the American road here, with a 2 minute ad break in every 5 minutes of programming.


 
Yes, there are, but from what I read in the Irish Times around a montg ago, it could get a lot worse.  It was a piece by Emmet Oliver (Marketing and Media) that suggested new EU rules would mean that Irish braodcasters could show more/longer commercials.

Anyone ever watch the Simpsons in the US?

Opening credits
Commercial
Show begins
Commercial in the middle
Commercial
End credits


----------



## redo (31 May 2006)

I hate that ad for lemsip.  "Sorts the men out from the boys".  Oh you whinger!


----------



## gearoidmm (31 May 2006)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Yes, there are, but from what I read in the Irish Times around a montg ago, it could get a lot worse.  It was a piece by Emmet Oliver (Marketing and Media) that suggested new EU rules would mean that Irish braodcasters could show more/longer commercials.
> 
> Anyone ever watch the Simpsons in the US?
> 
> ...



Wait until we get TiVO.  No more ads, no worries


----------



## mell61 (31 May 2006)

Personally I currently find myself shouting at the AIB mortgages ad...
Its an answer phone message from Deirdre, who isn't in her brand new appartment listening to her messages on her brand new phone because she's out living the life of Reilly due to having an AIB mortgage...
I find myself shouting at the radio going 'up to your eyes in shagging debt'!!!
Talk about selling the lifestyle....


----------



## redo (31 May 2006)

The Syann Yongg Rexton Ad.  "...Commands the road".


----------



## Markjbloggs (31 May 2006)

gearoidmm said:
			
		

> Wait until we get TiVO. No more ads, no worries


 
Gearroid, 

exactly how does that work - is it a subscription service or is there a carrier signal on the broadcast to indicate when ads are on/off?

tia

M


----------



## Murt10 (31 May 2006)

mell61 said:
			
		

> Personally I currently find myself shouting at the AIB mortgages ad...
> Its an answer phone message from Deirdre, who isn't in her brand new appartment listening to her messages on her brand new phone because she's out living the life of Reilly due to having an AIB mortgage...
> I find myself shouting at the radio going 'up to your eyes in shagging debt'!!!
> Talk about selling the lifestyle....




Yes, I can just see Deirdre coming on to AAM in the future whining because she is out of her depth in debt, that the banks are about to foreclose,  and wondering what should she do.

I wonder, if she were brought to court for non payment of debt, whether she could argue that the bank was negligent in that they had encouraged people to borrow irresponsibly and therefore that they should be liable for any debts that turn sour.

Poor Deirdre, my heart bleeds for you.


Murt


----------



## mell61 (31 May 2006)

nah, she'll end up living back with mammy, highlighted on a new RTE program called 'I'm a child, why did they give me a mortgage'....


----------



## gearoidmm (31 May 2006)

Markjbloggs said:
			
		

> Gearroid,
> 
> exactly how does that work - is it a subscription service or is there a carrier signal on the broadcast to indicate when ads are on/off?
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, TiVo isn't available yet in Ireland.  In the US it's killing advertising.  It allows you to record shows from your cable and watch them whenever you want.  Better than that, you can watch other shows while it is recording.  It stores up to 30 hours at a time (I think).  Even if you are watching a show live, if you miss a bit, you can rewind and then watch it time-delayed until the ads come on and you can fast forward back to real time again.

What my mate usually does is set the tv to record the first half of a show, join in in the middle and fast forward each of the ads so it finishes still at roughly the same time as the original.  Sounds a bit like fancy video, I know, but so much better.


----------



## bond-007 (31 May 2006)

Its Sky+ for terrestrial TV.  I loves my Sky+


----------



## bond-007 (31 May 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Where people are particularly annoyed or offended by a specific advertisement then they really should do something constructive about it like making a complaint to the company in question and/or the ASAI.


LOL! The ASAI is a toothless dog run by and paid for by the advertisers themselves. When was the last time they fined someone? All they will do is tell them not to use that ad again, long after the campaign is over. 

The ASAI should be replaced by a statuatory Govt agency, with teeth.


----------



## ClubMan (31 May 2006)

From personal experience I totally agree with your criticisms of the _ASAI _but in the absence of any other statutory authority to deal with such matters they (and the companies involved themselves) are the obvious port of call for those who want to do something relatively constructive and not just moan.


----------



## finbar (4 Jun 2006)

The ad on the radio for 'Dublin pubs' really annoys me.Its by 
that comedian.


----------



## contemporary (9 Jun 2006)

what about that ad for the estate agents where he is singing his child to sleep "theres a house down the road for sale with hardwood floors" etc etc I cant stand it


----------



## Carpenter (9 Jun 2006)

How about any of the eircom phonewatch ads- the always add on the little tagline of :" XXX euro off if you order before the end of the month".  They've been offering this discount in one shape or form since they started in the business so by my reckoning there is no discount as no one pays the full, undiscounted price.  I complained about it (including the general tone of their ads to) ASAI but got nowhere.


----------



## ciara_gmail (9 Jun 2006)

Absolute worst has to be for Fruice!! "Nice day for it" "I see you've got yours out too!" its cringeful!! they've started showing it in the cinemas now too!!


----------



## ZEGAR (9 Jun 2006)

The headache tablets add from the radio where the woman's voice is all distorted until she takes her tablets,and then all becomes clear


----------



## wavelength (11 Jun 2006)

I hate the radio adds For coffee where the man gets up and his wife/girlfriend is asking him questions&he seems half asleep until she asks if he wants coffee and  he says yes and she say yes I think so. It’s so annoying and unnatural-which I wouldn’t mind if it was funny but its not. Also can’t stand the radio add with Deirdre on her new phone in her new apartment!


----------



## car (11 Jun 2006)

seen a fruice ad on telly tonight, 2 lads in a tent, tent blows away during the night as its windy and rainy, so they go to a pub, and order fruice.  WTF is that all about?  very bizarre.


----------



## justsally (12 Jun 2006)

Hi,

Has anyone seen this




"Better to light one candle than curse the darkness" 

Cheers

Justsally


----------



## Guest127 (13 Jun 2006)

that one for 'virgin' waxers for veet. where in Ireland would you find a virgin of that age ?


----------



## jasconius (14 Jun 2006)

Oh and password is 'Cheers'
What's the name of the hotel?


----------



## redo (14 Jun 2006)

www.elephant.co.uk


----------



## ninsaga (14 Jun 2006)

http://www.confused.com


----------



## mell61 (14 Jun 2006)

I thinks its for Ocean finance, 'real person' telling how they consolidated all their loans and still had money left for a holiday....
I still shout at the TV 'you borrowed too much, and put your home at risk for a shagging holiday'.


----------



## daithi (14 Jun 2006)

is it just me, or do all those people in the ocean finance ads look as if they have done time...?

daithi


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Jun 2006)

What, detained at Her Majesty's pleasure...? 
[broken link removed]
Why do you people all watch/listen to so many ads, anyway?


----------



## MugsGame (14 Jun 2006)

The latest Rabo radio ad gets to me -- claims that any competing deposit account offering a better rate requires you to be mega-rich (e.g. NR's "huge" minimum balance) and commit your money up for a fixed period (e.g. some of the new savings accounts, but not AIB's Regular Saver, and certainly not any of NRs online deposit accounts.). ASAI complaints here we come!


----------



## ninsaga (14 Jun 2006)

daithi said:
			
		

> is it just me, or do all those people in the ocean finance ads look as if they have done time...?
> 
> daithi



 would agree with you there for sure!


----------



## redo (15 Jun 2006)

Any ad that says "......this is a limited offer".  Oh please !
Another ad would be the brikie mate.  It is a little slidinging this that allows you to put cement on a wall.  Near the end of the ad, a father and son combo say, "We added 80k value to our home and it only cost 5k to build".


----------



## JP1234 (15 Jun 2006)

I think it's for Activia Yoghurt, daughter comes home and asks if Mum is ok, Mum is feeling a bit bloated and daughter launches into "Oh I used to get that until I started eating these, they contain bifiobacterium ( or something!) blah blah blah".   If anyone in our house started talking like that we would cart them off.

Really, Why don't they just say "eat these, they'll make you poo!"


----------



## mell61 (15 Jun 2006)

Back to my original Ocean finance ad, yes I agree most of them look like they are on the wrong side of the law.
But my favourite is a couple sitting on a couch, she's quite large while he is relatively small... all I can ever think of when I see them is a Praying Mantis and her lunch!


----------



## redo (15 Jun 2006)

The ad for Senecot.  The woman is all bloted.  She takes a senecot the night before.  Near the end of the ad she is in the shower and gives the women in the audience a knowing wink.  As in, I just had a poo and am masking the smell with a fragrant shower, amin't I clever.  Of course the men don't know why the woman is smiling, they just angle their heads to see if they can catch a glimsp of her boob.


----------



## ninsaga (15 Jun 2006)

Any add for female sanitary products.....jeez... give us a break... particularly the one running at the moment for the 'extra large to eliminate odours'.... I mean for feck sake like!


----------



## Purple (15 Jun 2006)

ninsaga said:
			
		

> Any add for female sanitary products.....jeez... give us a break... particularly the one running at the moment for the 'extra large to eliminate odours'.... I mean for feck sake like!


I agree, it's utterly inappropriate. Not to mention nauseating.


----------



## Lorrie (15 Jun 2006)

I agree - another thing that bugs me is why its always females in the adverts for Senokot, Motilium, incontinence pads, bloating etc do men not have bowel problems???


----------



## Purple (15 Jun 2006)

Lorrie said:
			
		

> do men not have bowel problems???


 Yes but they have less of a problem venting them in public


----------



## ninsaga (15 Jun 2006)

Another fairly vile advert if the one for the fungal toenails - who the hell thinks up this stuff & thinks it's good advertising! It is revolting!


----------



## landlord (15 Jun 2006)

ninsaga said:
			
		

> Another fairly vile advert if the one for the fungal toenails - who the hell thinks up this stuff & thinks it's good advertising! It is revolting!


Is that the one where they lift up the toenail?-if so I agree.


----------



## ninsaga (16 Jun 2006)

...yep - the toe nail lifter..even hurts to write this thinking about it


----------



## moneygrower (16 Jun 2006)

what about 'we're for dogs' I'm a big sucker for that one, love it.


----------



## pricilla (16 Jun 2006)

I find it hard listening to any ads on the radio at all, and even worse is people singing on the radio (for a competition or whatever) That is my most hated thing on earth.
The one ad I cannot bear is the Alzheimers one. What is the thinking behind that?? What sicko thinks its a good idea to go on national TV an radio and say *"Hey watch out you've got an uncurable disease, just letting you know! By the way, no cure!"* Piss off!


----------



## fobs (16 Jun 2006)

I hate the one on the english channels for DFS sofas. THere is ALWAYS a sale on as far as I can see. Who would pay full price when there is a sales on practically every week! Who pays full-price! 

LOVE the muller corner ads though...got my arms,got my legs etc....


----------



## pricilla (16 Jun 2006)

Yeah I do love that ad, it makes me dance! 
I HATE the lucozade ad with the dead bodies. I complained about a playstation ad before and it got taken off the air. I'm going to complain about those alzheimers ads next week, even writing that post earlier annoyed me. Other than that I'm very happy with everything else in my life


----------



## wavelength (16 Jun 2006)

I love the lucozade ad with the dead bodies-well I love the music. 
I dont like an ad that which is usually shown at the cinema, I think its for stella Artois. 
Its the one where this old woman sees red shoes she loves in a window that she cant afford and her son works and buys them& later hand shis mother what you think is the red shoes but it is her old shoes with the holes filled in with beer mats.
He has sold the red ones to the bar woman for some stella Artios!


----------



## MandaC (16 Jun 2006)

I dont mind the Lucozade ad, and I think the Stella Ads are ok too.

I actually dread the Mueller "got my arms, got my legs".  Hate that music.

There was an ad on a couple of years back for Wethers original sweets with the chubby boy looking lovingly at his grandad with the old codger thinking how his grandpa used to give him the wethers sweets too.  Hate it. Hate it. Bah Humbug!!


----------



## ninsaga (16 Jun 2006)

Hate that feckin add for actimel or something - one with the middle aged women talking about how bloated they are etc etc - WELL CUT DOWN ON THE PINTS OF THE BLACK STUFF LADIES & GET SOME EXERCISE!


OK OK enough of the bad ones... I actually like one about the.....the...em..eh


----------



## jake108 (18 Jun 2006)

gearoidmm said:
			
		

> Sorry, TiVo isn't available yet in Ireland. In the US it's killing advertising. It allows you to record shows from your cable and watch them whenever you want. Better than that, you can watch other shows while it is recording. It stores up to 30 hours at a time (I think). Even if you are watching a show live, if you miss a bit, you can rewind and then watch it time-delayed until the ads come on and you can fast forward back to real time again.
> 
> What my mate usually does is set the tv to record the first half of a show, join in in the middle and fast forward each of the ads so it finishes still at roughly the same time as the original. Sounds a bit like fancy video, I know, but so much better.


 
As far as I know, TiVo is the US version of our SKY+. Am I right?


----------



## mo3art (18 Jun 2006)

That flipping maltesers ad where they are all bouncing around on big maltesers, for goodness sake why?
That feminine products ad where the knickers fall from the sky.  Need I say more?
The child abuse ads on UK tv channels which show on digital television, they even show them on kids channels and they are completely inappropriate.
Harvey Norman ads on the radio, so irritating, particularly when little Mo hears them and sings them for the day.
I could go on and on.....


----------



## jasconius (19 Jun 2006)

Oiy Roberto, pass the Pringles!


----------



## bond-007 (19 Jun 2006)

I am surprised no one has mentioned that ad for that play Dandelions. I am so sick of it, "You cook and wash, clean and wash etc!". If I ever see that cow I will not be responsible for my actions.


----------



## MandaC (19 Jun 2006)

Euro Cycles and Euro Baby.  Horrendous ads on the radio.  Why even call a shop Euro Cycyles and Euro Baby.


----------



## redo (19 Jun 2006)

Any ad that starts with "*Hi, I'm Nevell Knott*"


----------



## TarfHead (19 Jun 2006)

The radio ad with the 'northsider' and 'southsider' comparing van prices. I don't know where the 'vocal talent' went to to find his 'southsider' voice.


----------



## Guest127 (19 Jun 2006)

that new one for some toothpaste. where yer one says that she has never been more confident about her smile. but her mouth doesnt move in tandem with the words.  probably the toothpaste.


----------



## bond-007 (19 Jun 2006)

Probably the dubbing of a UK ad with an Irish voice.


----------



## Purple (20 Jun 2006)

TarfHead said:
			
		

> The radio ad with the 'northsider' and 'southsider' comparing van prices. I don't know where the 'vocal talent' went to to find his 'southsider' voice.


And the Northsider is only short of saying "yea, well I bleedin' stroked my one!"


----------



## ninsaga (20 Jun 2006)

The radio add for Shannon Aiprort.......all together now...

"OH evvveerry wehheeaaarree we goooooh
evvveerry wehheeaaarree we goooooh
peeepol always ask us
peeepol always ask us
who we arrre
who we arrre
and whheer do we come from..."

...will someone please give that muppet a good kick in the cake hole!


----------



## Purple (20 Jun 2006)

I don't think we get that one in Dublin. Anyway members of the US armed forces won't understand the accent so they are missing most of their target audience


----------



## ninsaga (20 Jun 2006)

Purple said:
			
		

> I don't think we get that one in Dublin. Anyway members of the US armed forces won't understand the accent so they are missing most of their target audience



Today FM play it... yeah..  

"and we always tell them...we're going to Iraq (dude)!"


----------



## Purple (20 Jun 2006)

So a stop over in Limerick is to acclimatise them?


----------



## Omega (20 Jun 2006)

nasty comment


----------



## Purple (20 Jun 2006)

pgf5312 said:
			
		

> nasty comment


I'm only jesting.


----------



## ninsaga (20 Jun 2006)

Purple said:
			
		

> So a stop over in Limerick is to acclimatise them?




....hhhmmm now I can understand why the soldiers are not let outside the terminal building!!!! it;s got feckall to do with diplomatic arrangements - its for their own safety  .....(it's a joke folks - calm down!!)


----------



## Dinky (21 Jun 2006)

"HI!  I'M BARRY SCOTT!"

*Hate* that bloody ad, and will *never* buy Cillit Bang


----------



## ZEGAR (21 Jun 2006)

Purple said:
			
		

> So a stop over in Limerick is to acclimatise them?


Shannon Airport is actually in Co Clare and not in Limericj at all....Smarty pants


----------



## ninsaga (21 Jun 2006)

ZEGAR said:
			
		

> Shannon Airport is actually in Co Clare and not in Limericj at all....Smarty pants




...aahh sure we know that....but it still makes for a good joke anyway!!


----------



## roxy (21 Jun 2006)

Fistly, I'm chuffed that I'm allowed in here now, passed my 50 posts! 

Anyhow, I can't stand those GE Money ads on 98fm, "Can we take a break, it's not you it's me" UURGGHH, so annoying. 

Oh and I'm not too fond of Ben Dunne's Gym ads either...


----------



## ninsaga (21 Jun 2006)

Both TV & Radio adds for 3 mobiles...... I just don't get them - they are crap - especially the irritating signature tune the use at the moment.

..think I'll change my name to GB Shaw....(as in Grumpy Bastard)


----------



## delgirl (22 Jun 2006)

Dinky said:
			
		

> "HI! I'M BARRY SCOTT!"
> 
> *Hate* that bloody ad, and will *never* buy Cillit Bang


Here's a [broken link removed] ad.


----------



## ZEGAR (22 Jun 2006)

ninsaga said:
			
		

> ...aahh sure we know that....but it still makes for a good joke anyway!!


 
That's true


----------



## fobs (22 Jun 2006)

That remix of cillit Bang is even more annoying than the original!!!!!


----------



## Dinky (23 Jun 2006)

delgirl said:
			
		

> Here's a [broken link removed] ad.


 
Aaaaarrrrrrggggghhhhhhhhhh!!!!

Well, there goes my Friday feeling....


----------



## Thrifty (23 Jun 2006)

Cillit bang definitely the most annoying for me at the moment. Why does he have to sound like he's shouting - gives me a headache. the ad breaks here are already getting longer. Corrie is the only thing i watch regularly but it seems to be getting shorter - seem to be only about seven minutes into the program before an ad break.


----------



## Lorrie (23 Jun 2006)

The Thrush ad on 2fm at the moment makes me cringe... some people complaining about it on Gerry Ryan show this morning. A father was saying its inappropriate to have it on at breakfast time and his daughter gets embarressed. I think its too descriptive and isn't the kind of thing you want to hear when you're queing in the bank! 
 Another guy rang in to say he hates seeing toilet roll adverts at meal times - he can't eat his meal!!


----------



## MugsGame (27 Jun 2006)

I also hate the current radio ad for prostate cancer. "Do you know what's under a man's bonnet?", as if we need to be 'driven' to the doctor by the more sensible women in our life. Can you imagine a similar ad for breast cancer? It certainly gets on my tits! Besides, I thought [broken link removed] were for girls!


----------



## Purple (27 Jun 2006)

Sexism in advertising is OK as long as it's against men. Didn't you know that?


----------



## ninsaga (2 Jul 2006)

Another one of the adds that annoys me.....

"Welcome to another episode of the Late Late Show......" ...oh hang on it's not an add...but just as irritating...


----------



## muffin1973 (3 Jul 2006)

Ok hate the ad on the radio at the mo going "Close your eyes and Open your mouth" in a 'I have something for you' suggesitve tone and yer one just goes ok!  Cant' stand that, although BF finds it amusing  

Also the maltesers one on TV where the two girls are standing there going "mmmm the bubbles are melting" or at least they're trying to say that and it comes out "nnnnn, de ulles are elting" or something along those lines - HATE it!


----------



## bond-007 (3 Jul 2006)

That new dandilions ad is really annoying. More than the original one.


----------



## Purple (3 Jul 2006)

bond-007 said:
			
		

> That new dandilions ad is really annoying. More than the original one.


Hard to believe that any ad could be more annoying than the first one but you are right! I'd pay money NOT to go and see it.


----------



## wavelength (22 Jul 2006)

Another ad I dislike is for 'picture it' loans. A couple wish to get a loan and the boyfriend/husband rings to find out about it, while his wife/girlfriend video's the conversation. He jokes that he can actually have an adult conversation with the 'picture it' people and when he find out there is no need for paperwork he jokes again "one less job for her"
I just find it really annoying-does this ad annoy anybody else?


----------



## Noor77 (22 Jul 2006)

The ad that annoys me the most at the moment is that Lynx one where all the ladies are swimming, as if possessed, towards the geeky guy on the beach who is trying to wage a one-man war against the ozone layer with his can of deodorant. It drives me mad!! Even the music is vomit-inducing...and as for the slogan "Spray more, Get more", it's really dreadful stuff


----------



## ninsaga (22 Jul 2006)

Lynx add drives me mad too...with envy


----------



## Noor77 (22 Jul 2006)

HA! Well I can tell you one thing for sure: Lynx does not drive the girls wild! Hermès orange-tea deodorant on a guy is the only one for me 

Now, returning to topic: One ad that used to drive me crazy was that one advertising property in some golf resort in portugal ... where the wife convinces her husband that she is thinking about his well-being while she is actually imagining massages, shopping and swimming pools. It was such a twee ad. Yuck!


----------



## ninsaga (22 Jul 2006)

Noor77 said:
			
		

> HA! Well I can tell you one thing for sure: Lynx does not drive the girls wild! Hermès orange-tea deodorant on a guy is the only one for me



..would that be just because its €20 a can


----------



## Noor77 (22 Jul 2006)

ninsaga said:
			
		

> ..would that be just because its €20 a can



Not at all. Seriously, the smell is divine. I have often been known to buy it for myself (the stick, not the spray). I just don't like the Lynx ad because it makes women look like twits...and men look like even bigger ones. I mean, come on, "Spray more, Get More" ...... what spotty faced 12 year old ad executive came up with that one ?!!!


----------



## MandaC (23 Jul 2006)

I totally agree that "picture it" loans ad is particularly bad. From the music to yer man's mutton head, it just drives me mad.  

Also on the radio at the moment, I think its for Centra, where some guy goes in on a Monday morning to get a breakfast roll, and keeps getting his words mixed up.  I hate it.  Switch radio stations as soon as it comes on.


----------



## wavelength (23 Jul 2006)

MandaC said:
			
		

> Also on the radio at the moment, I think its for Centra, where some guy goes in on a Monday morning to get a breakfast roll, and keeps getting his words mixed up. I hate it. Switch radio stations as soon as it comes on.


cant stand that ad also-think its a coffee ad (but maybe its for centra and just reminds me of the coffee ads) and there other ads like it and as annoying as it; In one a man gets up in the morning and his girlfriend keeps asking him questions, which he is answering incorrectly until she realizes he needs coffee-find them all so annoying!
In most of those ads the other party usually tells the disoriented person they need coffee like they are speaking to a child.


----------



## liteweight (24 Jul 2006)

The one where someone is cooking sausages on a bar-b-que and the music playing in the background is 'when will I see you again'. The caption reads 'sooner than you think if you don't cook them properly!'

I thought it was funny and clever at first but it has totally turned me off sausages.


----------

